# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  ΜΕ ΠΕΤΑΕΙ ΜΟΝΙΜΩΣ.....

## mpikis

Υπεύθυνοι καλησπέρα σας..θα σας παρακαλούσα να τσεκάρετε λίγο το φόρουμ γιατί μονίμως με πετάει και πρέπει να ξανακάνω login..αν δεν ακουμπήσω πλήκτρο για δύο λεπτά..με πετάει... είναι βαρετό και εκνευριστικό...αν δε γίνεται θα κάνω τουμπεκί και συγνώμη αν σας ενόχλησα....

----------


## vicky_ath

Αλεξανδρε μηπως το προβλημα ειναι μονο σε σενα??Γιατι εμενα δε μου εχει δημιουργησει κανενα προβλημα σημερα..τρεχει μια χαρα!
Αν καποιο αλλο μελος εχει το ιδιο προβλημα ας μας πει παρακαλω!

----------


## nicktzad

και εγω εχω το ιδιο προβλημα εδω και αρκετο καιρο.για λιγο αν το αφησω με πεταει εξω και πρεπει να ξανασυνδεθω.δεν το ειχα αναφερει τοσο καιρο γιατι νομιζα οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Το λίγο πόσο είναι; Και σε μένα το κάνει απο την αρχή, αλλά όχι σε δύο λεπτά.Πολλά φόρουμ το κάνουν αυτό αν είσαι on line και δεν είσαι ενεργός  σε πετάει έξω.Νομίζω ότι είναι ρύθμιση του φόρουμ.Θα μας πει ο Πλάτωνας*

----------


## nicktzad

δυο λεπτα παντως δεν ειναι.ειναι περισσοτερο.ισως να εχεις δικιο και να ειναι ρυθμηση του forum...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> δυο λεπτα παντως δεν ειναι.ειναι περισσοτερο.ισως να εχεις δικιο και να ειναι ρυθμηση του forum...


*Το υπολογίζω μεταξύ δέκα και πέντε λεπτών.
*

----------


## NoAngeL

Εμένα δεν μου το κάνει καθόλου πάντως και μένω ώρες "ανενεργή" αλλά συνδεδεμένη.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Εμένα δεν μου το κάνει καθόλου πάντως και μένω ώρες "ανενεργή" αλλά συνδεδεμένη.


Τα ιδια κ εγω!Επειδη πολλες φορες αφηνω τον υπολογιστη για ωρες ανοιχτο λογω του οτι κατεβαζω πολλα torrents ξεχναω συχνα ανοιχτο κ τον browser μου με ολα τα παραθυρα!Δεν μου εχει τυχει ουτε μια φορα αυτο που αναφερουν τα παιδια...

----------


## Anna

Εμένα με πετάει αλλά όχι σε δύο λεπτά...σε περισσότερα...

----------


## demis

Παιδια και μενα με πεταει  αλλα μετα απο 10 λεπτα αν το αφησω χωρις να κουναω το ποντικι ας πουμε, βεβαια δεν με ενοχλει ιδιαιτερα. Με ενοχλει  λιγο οταν γραφω για πανω απο 10 λεπτα με πεταει κ μετα κανω αντιγραφη το κειμενο συνδεομαι και μπαινω παλι στο θεμα και το δημοσιευω. Τωρα ομως να γραφω και να με πεταει δεν ειναι καλο ποσες φροες επρεπε να γραψω το ιδιο θεμα απο την αρχη.  κι εγω νομιζα  οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο!

----------


## mpikis

Γιατι κολλησαμε ολοι με τα δυο και τα τρία λεπτά??? Πετάει ..αυτό είναι το θέμα...Αν μπω απο το σπιτί μου με πεταει πιο σπανια..αν μπω απο αλλο σπιτι με πεταει σε δυο λεπτα...

----------


## vicky_ath

Το χρονο τον ρωτησαμε για να δουμε αν ειναι καποια ρυθμιση του φορουμ...π.χ. μετα απο 10 λεπτα να σε πεταει ή μετα απο 1 ωρα!
Παντως απ'οτι βλεπω οι αποψεις διιστανται οποτε δε μπορει να ειναι μια γενικη ρυθμιση που ισχυει σε ολους κ εχει τεθει απο το φορουμ!Ισως εχει σχεση με τις ρυθμισεις του browser του καθενος μας??Δεν ξερω...
Ας περιμενουμε να δουμε τι θα πει κ ο τεχνικος μας ο Πλατωνας!Μεχρι τοτε ας μαζεψουμε κ αλλες γνωμες!

----------


## vagelis76

Σας πετάει όλους σας γιατί απλά δεν έχετε τικάρει την υπενθύμιση όταν κάνετε σύνδεση....
όταν έχεις πατήσει υπενθύμιση κάθε φορά που πατάς και μπαίνεις στο φόρουμ είσαι αυτόματα συνδεδεμένος....δε θέλει γνώση,έτσι λειτουργούν όλα τα φόρουμ και πλέον
και το fb...αν δε κάνεις χρήση σε βγάζει ανενεργό(άσχετο παράδειγμα)
Κατα τη σύνδεσή σας πατήστε υπενθύμιση και θα είσαστε οκ...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Σας πετάει όλους σας γιατί απλά δεν έχετε τικάρει την υπενθύμιση όταν κάνετε σύνδεση....
> όταν έχεις πατήσει υπενθύμιση κάθε φορά που πατάς και μπαίνεις στο φόρουμ είσαι αυτόματα συνδεδεμένος....δε θέλει γνώση,έτσι λειτουργούν όλα τα φόρουμ και πλέον
> και το fb...αν δε κάνεις χρήση σε βγάζει ανενεργό(άσχετο παράδειγμα)
> Κατα τη σύνδεσή σας πατήστε υπενθύμιση και θα είσαστε οκ...


*Δεν είχα προσέξει ότι δεν είχα βάλει τικ εκεί.Είσαι για μεγάλα πράγματα αγόρι μου.* :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:

----------


## vagelis76

Χαραμίζομαι ο Χάκερ σου λέω.....
αυτό γίνεται περισσότερο για να μην επιβαρύνεται το όλο σύστημα και έχει γίνει περισσότερο για τους επισκέπτες.... τους πετάει εξω μόλις δεν κινήσουν τις σελίδες....

----------


## demis

Πωπω δες πως την πατησαμε ολοι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον φιλο Βαγγελη....!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Πωπω δες πως την πατησαμε ολοι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον φιλο Βαγγελη....!!!


*Είναι αρχηγός τελείωσε.* :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## platon

...και για να σας λύσω την απορία, είναι 15 λεπτά...

Κατά τ' άλλα, όπως τα λέει ο Βαγγέλης  :Happy:

----------

